# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Parrainages >  Noé sorti de la rue

## cyrano

Moi,  c'est Noé. 
il y a encore quelques semaines j'étais un errant sauvage. 
maintenant je dors sur le lit avec maman et mes copains ,chats et chiens...
si vous voulez devenir ma marraine ou mon parrain,  dites le à maman

----------

